# 3,000



## Pisis (Mar 11, 2006)

Hey, I got *three thousand* posts on this freakin' site, may the barrels be rolled, may the bitches be undressed!


----------



## Henk (Mar 11, 2006)

I will bring the woman and you supply the booze. lol lol What do you think?

Henk


----------



## Pisis (Mar 12, 2006)

When it's an Afrcan Woman, you can have all the Czech beer you want.
Not sure what would my girlfriend say (Actually I AM sure what she would say... LOL)


----------



## Twitch (Mar 12, 2006)

Oh my!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 12, 2006)

20,200 and whatever im on. Woo


----------



## Pisis (Mar 12, 2006)

cheddar cheese said:


> 20,200 and whatever im on. Woo



but your 19,000 gay posts don't count...


----------



## Henk (Mar 12, 2006)

lol lol, Pisis you insane son of a gun.

Henk


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 13, 2006)

Pisis said:


> cheddar cheese said:
> 
> 
> > 20,200 and whatever im on. Woo
> ...



Thats discrimination  And where would we be without my gay posts though? Up shit creek with out a paddle I think! (Awful pun intended..)


----------



## Pisis (Mar 14, 2006)

oh yeah then, you and Lanc are mascottes of this forum.
And P-38boy


----------

